# Me and Alvin - Day 1



## purpleshadez (Mar 16, 2010)

Well today finally happened and I started on the pump at 1:30 this afternoon. The good news is I haven't been in double figures all day and that's a rare thing for me of late. I have had a number of hypo's though but I'm not overly worried about that because I've had less today than each of the previous three days!

I'm using the Paradigm Veo along with the Bayer Contour link meter. Its a very strange feeling having not injected since lunch time. Its going to take some getting used to after a decade of MDI.

I'm off to bed now so hopefully all will be good and I'll get a better day tomorrow


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2010)

Excellent news heres to a long and happy relationship with your pumping pal x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2010)

Hope you slept well (by the time you read this!). Sounds like you got off to a good start!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey good luck to you.   I hope tonight is ok.


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the world of pumping.

I've been on my pump for about five weeks and I'm still adjusting the dosage but it's been a big improvement so far.

You'll probably find that you have hypos until you get your basal profle correct. I'm on less that half the basal units that I was on under MDI therapy.


----------



## jan7 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hope you and Alvin are getting used to each other, keep us posted on how it goes over the next few days. Good luck


----------



## am64 (Mar 17, 2010)

good luck ...love the name Alvin xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 17, 2010)

Yah welcome to the world of pumpage  Poppy (my pump) says Hi Alvin!!!!

I was on 18 units of basal before my pump am now on 10...mad huh!

Wishing you lots of happiness with ure pump  we are all here if you have any questions, ooo get some Zoff adhesive remover for removing the sticky bit whne you change ure cannula, that stuff is a life saver hehe!!!!


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 17, 2010)

*Day 2*

Thank you all for your comments 

Alvin and I seem to be getting on okay so far but I was a bit concerned last night.

I was reading 5.3 when I was due to go to bed so on advice of my DSN, I had some toast without a bolus then checked my blood about an hour later to ensure I was over 7.

It was 8.4 just before I went to bed. I tested at 1am and was 9.8 so I corrected that.

Checked again at 2am and it was 12.7  so corrected that too.

Woke up to a 6.8 so I was happy with that until it dropped again within half an hour. Popped some glucotabs and once back up I set off to work.

So far so good, breakfast went well and I have just had lunch. I'm currently at 7.8 and so far no issues! 

I'm currently on a basal of 24 (was 30 Lantus on MDI) but my DSN is on call incase I keep dropping so I'm actually quite pleased so far!

Opps! I'm sorry, I didn't mean for this to turn into an essay! Heh.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad ur on the up now  until you get ure hourly basals spot on it will be a bit wobbly, but persever its worth it  x


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 17, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> ooo get some Zoff adhesive remover for removing the sticky bit whne you change ure cannula, that stuff is a life saver hehe!!!!



I will! Did I read somewhere that you can get this on script?


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't think ZOFF is available on prescription but a product from Opus called Lift Plus is available prescription. You can get a free sample if you fill in a form on the Opus website.
I've got my free sample but I've not given it a try yet.


----------



## Mand (Mar 17, 2010)

Purpleshadez, my son on a Veo too. Just wanted to wish you good luck!


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 17, 2010)

Mand said:


> Purpleshadez, my son on a Veo too. Just wanted to wish you good luck!


Thanks  Been an okay day so far. Anyway,home time!


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 18, 2010)

*Day 3*

Really good numbers so far today! I'm well chuffed  GO ALVIN!

I've had my bolus ratio dropped slightly on an evening after having another hypo last night. Confirmed with my dietician that my carb count was spot on so will see how tonight goes.

So far I'm loving lil Alvin, My average BG is down to 8.3 for this week. Last week it was 10.4  so grins a plenty for me at the moment! I may need to lower my basal over night but not by much i don't think. I'm back at the hospital tomorrow for my first site change so will obviously see what my DSN says. I'm looking forward to seeing how I go over the weekend.

Thanks for your support all, I doubt I could go back to MDI now even after only 3 days such an incredible difference in such a short time frame!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow thats ace, and I totally know how you feel, it's truly life changing isnt it 

I wouldn't be without my lil Poppykins now thats for sure....keep up the good work fellow pumper...good luck with the set change, its not as bad as you might think  x


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I did my set change yesterday under the watchful eyes of my DSN and she is happy for me to do them as needed so thats good. Had a really good day yesterday so I am definately feel I made the right choice in requesting a pump. Slightly annoyed at my GP for only issuing one box of test strips for the contour meter that I was given with the pump. At the rate I'm testing at the moment they won't last the week! Stupid thing is that this is the first time I've had issues with them and my test strips, usually its my insulin the mess up.


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi purpleshadez how do you think your first wek of pumping has gone then?


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 23, 2010)

hey Purpleshadez!

All sounds good!

Well done on getting your head round it. Im not genius, but I use the same model as you if there is anything I can help with just ask. 

Take care x


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Steff, thanks for asking. On the whole I think it has gone rather well. I had an interesting weekend though. On Sunday I severely messed up my carb counting some how and ended up at 22.2  I corrected it and managed to bring it down easily enough but then in the afternoon I had a hypo. 

I think deep down I was expecting miracles over night so I got quite worked up about my school boy error over the weekend and had a lil tantrum about it. 

This week started out okay but yesterday and this morning I have noticed my levels are climbing. Woke up at 9.2 this morning so I corrected it. Tested an hour later was down to 8.2. Just tested before breakfast and it is 10.0 

I also had air bubbles yesterday so ended up at 19 just before lunch. That was fun! 

So yeah, I think I'll be okay. I really need to keep out of the teens as if I can do that I'll be VERY happy.


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 24, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> hey Purpleshadez!
> 
> All sounds good!
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 14, 2010)

Hows the pumping going fellow pumper?? Hows Alvin? hehe I have created a fun group on facebook you might like to see x
http://tinyurl.com/y5kxfnf


----------



## purpleshadez (Apr 14, 2010)

Getting there I think, trying to sort my basal out heh. Oh, and I joined your group too


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad its going well, am redoing my basals atm too so I know what its like hehe....ahhh add me as a friend if you want 

What time of day r you trying to sort?? x


----------



## purpleshadez (Apr 15, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Glad its going well, am redoing my basals atm too so I know what its like hehe....ahhh add me as a friend if you want
> 
> What time of day r you trying to sort?? x



I shall add you when I get home (work blocks the book of face )

I'm trying to combat the dreaded dawn syndrome. Did well today, may have to adjust the timing rather than the dose. During the day seems fine but I think I need to tweek a lil bit in the evenings too.


----------

